# Best MPG



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

ok, probably going against the grain with this thread, but i thought i'd ask anyways. Out of interest (for the granny drivers out there), whats the most amount of miles you have clocked on a single tank.

I did a trip to birmingham, fuel guage near bottom showing 25 miles free, filled up @ £85 (to the brim), mine to Birmingham 135 miles, then 2 short trips around town (6 miles, and 3 launches) then back @ 135 miles, so all in all 276 miles and arriving home with 66 miles left in the take, which makes an impressive 336 miles to the tank !


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Not quite a single tank but.. NEC this week, 237 mile roundtrip.Indicated 29.5 mpg avg from the dash,a bit less in reality,around 27 ish i reckon.A touch over 40 litres to brim it again.


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Turbotwo said:


> Not quite a single tank but.. NEC this week, 237 mile roundtrip.Indicated 29.5 mpg avg from the dash,a bit less in reality,around 27 ish i reckon.A touch over 40 litres to brim it again.


27 mpg is really good, i have only managed to get 23 mpg on a long trip but that was from South Wales to North Wales driving up through Mid Wales, great roads for a good drive avoiding M Ways, even better and quieter if you choose a day when Wales are playing rugby. The temptation to floor it overcomes the need to save fuel.


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Nickgtr35 said:


> 27 mpg is really good, i have only managed to get 23 mpg on a long trip.


This was an exception..wanted to see what mpg was possible.You`ve got to drive exceptionally restrained/carefully,literally a single twitch of the right foot and those mpg`s fall away..the figure would have been higher but i met another GTR at he end of the M40 and we zipped around a bit.Even trafficyish urban driving i can see 22/23 if i try.


----------



## Devilsguard (Jan 15, 2012)

Thats interesting guys - just purchased 59 plate 35 and was interested to know - but will try it out and let you know.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Any upgraders from 09 spec to 2011 model care to comment on any increase in mpg? It's supposed to be more efficient. Is it by much?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

23-29 MPG driving 55mph-65 mph


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

My 2009 model averages 15.1 MPG. (original software).


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I average 19mpg in my 2010 Litchfield stage 2.


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

From May to November last year I averaged 19 mpg, in November I had a y-pipe fitted and the 36000 mile service.

Since then 16 mpg...... WTF???

Whats to blame ? the y-pipe or the service ??



Cheers


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

donski D said:


> Whats to blame ? the y-pipe or the service ??


You putting your foot down more to enjoy the noise. :chuckle:


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

donski D said:


> From May to November last year I averaged 19 mpg, in November I had a y-pipe fitted and the 36000 mile service.
> 
> Since then 16 mpg...... WTF???
> 
> ...


May to November 2012, I suspect you will see the same 19mpg. Pointless comparing summer vs winter economy.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

donski D said:


> From May to November last year I averaged 19 mpg, in November I had a y-pipe fitted and the 36000 mile service.
> 
> Since then 16 mpg...... WTF???
> 
> ...


less quality fuel?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

donski D said:


> From May to November last year I averaged 19 mpg, in November I had a y-pipe fitted and the 36000 mile service.
> 
> Since then 16 mpg...... WTF???
> 
> ...


Possibly a couple of factors.

Colder air is denser so means more fuel to maintain the AFR.

Also your y-pipe may be allowing better gas flow out which in turn means more air into engine. Again ECU may adjust fuelling to maintain AFR.

Or maybe you should just drive the thing and stop looking at the MPG?! :chuckle:


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

I got around the 350 mark with a Cobb Stage 2.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Is this the toyota aygo forum?


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Are you guys using 99 ron?


----------



## Devilsguard (Jan 15, 2012)

*MPG*

Guys 
Just run the beastie to near empty to get an idea - Total 325 Mls covered with combo of local use and 44 mls a day motorway each day for 5 days.

What do ya think good bad average fora 59 plate couldn't say what stage cobb if any ????


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Devilsguard said:


> Guys
> Just run the beastie to near empty to get an idea - Total 325 Mls covered with combo of local use and 44 mls a day motorway each day for 5 days.
> 
> What do ya think good bad average fora 59 plate couldn't say what stage cobb if any ????


What is near empty though? How many litres did you squeeze back into the thing on fill up? 74 litre fuel tank so 16.28g

325/16.28 = 19.96mpg

If you only managed to squeeze 60-65litres back into the thing then it clearly wasn't empty. Your empty and my empty may be totally different things


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

charles charlie said:


> Possibly a couple of factors.
> 
> Colder air is denser so means more fuel to maintain the AFR.
> 
> ...



thanks was half looking for a scientific explanation….

So using “man logic” getting a Cobb or the Laptop driven EcuTek software would help (as would a custom map) ???

And enjoy the new noise and use the loud more :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Devilsguard (Jan 15, 2012)

LEO-RS said:


> What is near empty though? How many litres did you squeeze back into the thing on fill up? 74 litre fuel tank so 16.28g
> 
> 325/16.28 = 19.96mpg
> 
> If you only managed to squeeze 60-65litres back into the thing then it clearly wasn't empty. Your empty and my empty may be totally different things


Yep 19.96 mpg it says for average fuel consumption - just found the screen that tells me lol! 

74 ltrs back in on the pump reading


----------



## Kilted GTR (Jan 8, 2011)

I have managed 410 miles on one tank. 
The day I bought it I drove from middlehurst's in St Helens to Inverness, then a bit of driving the next day. 
Since then, lucky if I get 250 miles from a tank


----------



## Kal GTR (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a totally std MY2010 car and average 19mpg around town and 22mpg on longer motorway runs, it ought to be better except I have a lead foot!!


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

Well. Filled up my car about 6 days ago with 99 Ron. Cost me £83 for a full tank. I've done 141 miles and the reserve light has just come on. :bawling:

Admittedly I'm only doing town driving and I haven't even put the foot down really..... I'm feel uke:


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Kal GTR said:


> 22mpg on longer motorway runs, it ought to be better except I have a lead foot!!


Luckily i`ve got a special foot made of feathers for long stretches of motorway.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

31mpg last 

1L on 11km 

is 100 km = 9.1L

= 31mpg.

Was using some 98 RON in Belgium.


----------

